# Bacon (fist smoke in a long time)



## link (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi all, 
I have not posted much lately as Life got busy. But I was almost out of bacon and you have to have your priorities right so bacon was made.

I followed Bearcarvers Bacon (Extra Smokey) because you cannot go wrong with this step-by-step. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-extra-smoky.108099/

No Pictures of the curing process as we have all seen this before (and I forgot to take pictures).

I have made this before and usually only cold smoke it but with the recent temps in Mi I did not think it would be safe so I followed the smoking temps in Bearcarvers instructions and smoked for 11 hours. 

Wow, the bacon came out fantastic! My Bacon has always been great but I have never gotten the color like I see others post. This time I did and the flavor is out of this world. I cannot wait to slice it all up.

Oh yeah, this is 18lbs smoked for 11 hours with apple pellets.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2019)

Link, the bacon looks really good. I'll be dipping my toe in the bacon-makin process real soon. It's time to start expanding my repertoire.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## link (Jul 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Link, the bacon looks really good. I'll be dipping my toe in the bacon-makin process real soon. It's time to start expanding my repertoire.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks, Chris, Before I started making Bacon I spoke to Bearcarver and he gave me a warning I will pass along. Be warned, once you make your own bacon you will never want to buy it from a store again. It also makes going out for breakfast hard as their bacon will never compare to yours.

Good luck, you will love it.

Link


----------



## link (Aug 5, 2019)

Got the bacon all sliced up and ready for packaging. 

Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks Great Link!!
Nice Job!!
Like.
So many people follow my Step by Step (Bacon Extra Smoky), but when they get to the Smoking part, they ignore my Smoking procedure, and go right to "Cold Smoking". Then they worry about the ambient temp being too high for cold smoking. If they would just follow the 100° to 130° smoking Temp the ambient wouldn't matter, but I guess they don't believe me!

Thanks for the Confirmation on that, Link!

Bear


----------



## Braz (Aug 5, 2019)

I have done bacon a few different ways but Bear's "Extra Smoky" is now my go-to method. Haven't had store bought in a very long time.


----------

